# American bulldog 7 month pup



## Drew1812 (May 22, 2016)

Hi all new to this four months and looking for info. I'm the pic is angel she's my 7 month old american bulldog. But wondering dose anyone think she looks like an American bulldog ever 1 keeps asking me if she's a staffy but I got her advertised as american bulldog and she's 7 months and bigger than a staffy but still seems small for an American bulldog


----------



## StaffXShaPei (Feb 9, 2017)

Drew1812 said:


> Hi all new to this four months and looking for info. I'm the pic is angel she's my 7 month old american bulldog. But wondering dose anyone think she looks like an American bulldog ever 1 keeps asking me if she's a staffy but I got her advertised as american bulldog and she's 7 months and bigger than a staffy but still seems small for an American bulldog


What does she look like now?

She's got the head of a Staff, but the young body of an AS IMO.


----------

